# Urgent new home needed for two lovely young cats within the next week



## lmurison15 (Aug 22, 2011)

This is fluffs(black) and cookie, they are brother and sister and are both in need of a new home.

They are lovely cats both with great personalities they enjoy being stroked and love company. I am looking for a family who will love these two cats as much as we have. We unfortunately have to find a new home for these cats as we are relocating and we cannot bring the cats.

We are based in Corby Northamptonshire, happy to travel the surrounding area to find the perfect family

Please feel free to email me if you would like more information at [email protected]


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

You only found out now?.
One weeks notice is short. Can't you have them as outdoor cat's?.
Shelters are full right now.
PLEASE do not seperate them as it would be even more sad for them to be apart if you are throwing them out.


----------

